
Hacker Reveals Personal Information for Almost 200 Democrats - r721
http://www.wsj.com/articles/hacker-reveals-personal-information-for-almost-200-democrats-1471048195
======
rrggrr
And claims he has Pelosi's data in-hand. Has US policy toward Russia been so
spectacularly effective the past eight years that an attack this brazen is
worth the risks? I don't think so. I'm not sure who is behind Guccifer 2.0,
but it is someone with almost everything at stake in the outcome of this
election, or with nothing to lose.

~~~
steve19
Disgruntled Bernie supporters seem more likely to me.

While I don't agree with their methods of these hackers, the DNC was obviously
colluding with HRC, and the recent hacks only show the extent. I can
understand the frustration many people are feeling.

If Trump lost the nomination, I think we would have seen revenge hacks showing
that the establishment colluded against him.

~~~
e28eta
Disgruntled Bernie supporters started hacking the DNC a year ago?

[http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-democrats-
hac...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-democrats-hack-
idUSKCN10N00D)

------
r721
Some more analysis:

[https://twitter.com/pwnallthethings/status/76422342907567309...](https://twitter.com/pwnallthethings/status/764223429075673092)

